# Updated my P229 Jun05 with SRT & E2 Grip Kit



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

I updated my Sig P229 Jun05 Gun of the Month pistol with the E2 Grips, and also installed the SRT kit. Installing the SRT was pretty easy, and I also watched a few Youtube videos on the install prior. 
I love the feel of the grips too!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------

